
Reimagining of Schrödinger’s cat breaks quantum mechanics, and stumps physicists - bcaa7f3a8bbc
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-018-06749-8
======
bcaa7f3a8bbc
The end of Copenhagen Interpretation?

> _The most common way of understanding this was formulated in the 1920s by
> quantum-theory pioneers Niels Bohr and Werner Heisenberg, and is called the
> Copenhagen interpretation, after the city where Bohr lived. It says that the
> act of observing a quantum system makes the wavefunction ‘collapse’ from a
> spread-out curve to a single data point_

> _Now, Frauchiger and Renner are shaking physicists out of this comforting
> position. Their theoretical reasoning says that the basic Copenhagen picture
> — as well as other interpretations that share some of its basic assumptions
> — is not internally consistent._

